# Quick cheese question



## realtorterry (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey guys, I haven't smoke in a long time now & haven't posted a thread in even longer. Was going to do some cheese today to post, but my question is this. When I put it unwrapped in the fridge overnight to form the pellicle it cracked a lot? Not really the tacky film I was hoping for but a hard out shell that's cracked? Never happened before, but I'm wondering if the smoke  will still get through or should I cut it off & start over?


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 14, 2015)

By the way the cheeses are cheddar, Monterey & pepper jack


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2015)

There's no need to form a pellicle on cheese. Cut off the hard bits and put in the smoker.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 14, 2015)

I second DS's  recommendation - I divide the cheese into proper thickness and immediately into the smoker.  Pellicle formation is not needed for cheese.


----------

